# Rename 'cboy' to something less insensitive



## Koda (Sep 24, 2012)

There's certainly a wealth of interesting genders in furry art, but none of them seems to irk me like 'cboys'. And its not the actual what _is_ one, but really the _name_ attached to the gender.

Mainly, its downright disrespectful in its expanded form (not only to women, but ftm and mtf folks as well). Its stuck because its simple and easy but wow. I think the disrespect has a negative effect on the perception of the characters who identify with it, perhaps even to the point of alienation or division. I think its high time we really consider a different naming convention, especially with it becoming more and more mainstream.

Anyway, I did an analysis of genders in a journal to get a clear picture of the variety of combinations of stuff people have setup their characters with, and lay out their associated canonical names. After having done this, the only one which doesn't really seem to fit is cboy (well, that, and the female-nullo, which that's not something I'm going to consider here). So, what could we call it otherwise that would not be offensive using slang or otherwise for 'vagina' but still descriptive, like 'maleherm' or shemale?

I propose 'Malefem' as a replacement for the gender's name. The subject is not quite a fe-male, and not quite just male. This one is a nice in-between. It's still a short 2 syllables, *shrug* Could this work?

---------
I've had my OC depicted as a malefem on multiple occasions, but I've never liked using the term 'cboy' to quickly describe it to artists or in tags (only been done for visibility and because there's currently no better word)


----------



## Joey (Sep 24, 2012)

How about "_dickless dudes_" or "_vagina guys"_?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 24, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> How about "_dickless dudes_" or *"vagina guys"*?



That sounds like a crack team of gynecologists. 

"QUICK! CALL THE VAGINA GUYS!"


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 24, 2012)

Unfortunately you can just change the name of something like that, and people will continue to use the old name because some like it.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

...does this _really _offend you?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 24, 2012)

I was actually curious for quite a while when I discovered 'cboys', in that I thought that people didn't take offence to it, despite very clearly using a term that is offensive to a lot of people. I think this is the first I've heard of someone speaking out against it, and I do hope we can find a better term for it, though without making some really badly compounded words - I'm out of ideas.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't understand the obsession with genitalia in this fandom.


----------



## Joey (Sep 24, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> I don't understand the obsession with genitalia in this fandom.



It's basically viral autism.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 24, 2012)

Who cares what they call them, we should be concentrating on how blindingly retarded the concept of these things are. Sorry, what is the point? Oh yeah, it's something so gay people can pretend they are actually straight. "Oh no, I'm not looking at gay porn, it has a vagina." Same principal as hermaphrodites. Fucking stupid and anyone drawing them or encouraging people who like them are just making everything worse.

EVERYTHING.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 24, 2012)

You forgot about *dickgirls.
*
If the "real" c-boys don't give a shit, why should you? I have yet to see a c-boy complain about being called that... in fact, there is a whole flipping group dedicated to them.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 24, 2012)

Eh, I've never even heard of 'cboys' before, it's new to me. So, I've never seen it in use, derogatory of otherwise. 

I could take a wild guess at what is means... and somehow I doubt that making a thread in TheDen asking for change, will make a change.



Saellyn said:


> You forgot about *dickgirls.
> *
> If the "real" c-boys don't give a shit, why should you? I have yet to  see a c-boy complain about being called that... in fact, there is a whole flipping group dedicated to them.



It's hilarious how it's often the people outside of the group that find the labels offensive.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 24, 2012)

People like this are the reason humans are going down the shitter. Them and gingers.

Rather than kill of the genetic abominations, we let them live, turning a clean genepool into something more like cola syrup.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> That sounds like a crack team of gynecologists.
> 
> "QUICK! CALL THE VAGINA GUYS!"



In 1972, a crack OBGYN team was sent to prison over a sexual harrassment claim they did not commit.  These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles Underground.   Today, still wanted by the government, the survive as doctors of fortune.  If you have an itchy burning sensation, if no one else can help, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire THE VAGINA GUYS.

ETA - Yeeeah I don't understand vagfags, or cboys, or whatever, they should just be "flat-chested women."


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...does this _really _offend you?



I JUST NEED TO COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMETHING EVEN IF I DON'T GIVE A SHIT.

WHEN PEOPLE TOUCH ME I SUE THEM FOR SEXUAL HARASSMENT.



Smelge said:


> People like this are the reason humans are going down the shitter. Them and gingers.
> 
> Rather than kill of the genetic abominations, we let them live, turning a clean genepool into something more like cola syrup.



Yeah.

Maybe we could put these minorities into concentration camps or something. That sounds doable.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> You forgot about *dickgirls.
> *



Who cares about women? They do not matter. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Who cares about women? They do not matter. :V




/looks in mirror/ get back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich >:C

/turns away/ okay :3c


----------



## PapayaShark (Sep 24, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> ETA - Yeeeah I don't understand vagfags, or cboys, or whatever, they should just be "flat-chested women."



A flat chested woman is still a woman. A man with a vulva is a guy, not a girl.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Who cares what they call them, we should be concentrating on how blindingly retarded the concept of these things are. Sorry, what is the point? Oh yeah, it's something so gay people can pretend they are actually straight. "Oh no, I'm not looking at gay porn, it has a vagina." Same principal as hermaphrodites. Fucking stupid and anyone drawing them or encouraging people who like them are just making everything worse.
> 
> EVERYTHING.



You know what's also ****ing dumb? People pretending to be animals, I mean _come on. _


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

Honestly the C word is only offensive to most Americans. While in other countries it's a common swear that is widely used without the flinching towards that word.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 24, 2012)

Twatboys, Waffleboys, Yeastinfectionboys, PMSBoys, Bleederboys, Ovaryboys, Flat chested women.
Cuntboys...why does it bother you at all. It's not disrespectful, they aren't calling anyone cunts.
My FtM friend loves cuntboy more than transsexual/woman before the operation.
Also:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genderqueer
Would be cool if they were named like:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mukhannathun or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fa%27afafine


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 24, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> It's basically viral autism.



Let's see... Your comment makes fuck-all sense.
Why is it like autism? Please do explain, as I'm curious to see what your answer will be, based on which I may or may not decide to rip your head off. C:


----------



## Brazen (Sep 24, 2012)

Why did my post get deleted what the hell, it was so witty.

Anyway, the proper name for cboys should be [USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

"Emasculate male with female reporoductive organs" sounds good?

If "Cuntboy" is offensive, call it a twatboy or a bitchman.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

labia lipped lolly-gaggers 
pukered-up penor party
lilly livered labia-nese
faux female fraternitÃ© 

someone shoot me before it spreads


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

I sense that in the context this term is used rude language isn't really of any concern. x3


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

I ... Have a sudden, unyielding urge to create a character just so I can call it a lilly livered labianese


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the sound of the word. It's supposedly the most offensive word. The 'C' word. I just love how hard and sharp it is. It's amazing to say it. 

Cboys are awesome man.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Let's see... Your comment makes fuck-all sense.
> Why is it like autism? Please do explain, as I'm curious to see what your answer will be, based on which I may or may not decide to rip your head off. C:



Now _that's_ what I call edgy. Just look at that passive-aggressive smiley face. Makes you look cuh-ray-zee!

Wouldn't want to fuck with you. No sir.


----------



## Conker (Sep 24, 2012)

Why are so many people upset over the word cunt? God forbid the term "cuntboy" is only used in explicit sexual acts. BUT THE WORD IS OFFENSIVE, NOT THE CARICATURES!

Find something better to get pissed off at than words used in erotica and bad roleplaying.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Why are so many people upset over the word cunt? God forbid the term "cuntboy" is only used in explicit sexual acts. BUT THE WORD IS OFFENSIVE, NOT THE CARICATURES!
> 
> Find something better to get pissed off at than words used in erotica and bad roleplaying.




I personally love the word :3


cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt 

*CUNT*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

I've always disliked the word "cunt" for srs, but I use it a lot anyway. That's how I express hatred dontchaknow.

The word I hate most is

Pus.

_Pus._

Moist, wet, delightfully delicious flowing pus.

DISGUSTING.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I've always disliked the word "cunt" for srs, but I use it a lot anyway. That's how I express hatred dontchaknow.
> 
> The word I hate most is
> 
> ...



nsfw
is that so...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> nsfw
> is that so...



This is absolutely terrible and I am going to go belly flop onto something sharp.

UGUGHUGUHGUHUGUHGUGUHGUGHUG


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> Why are so many people upset over the word cunt?



It's just the sound it makes, really. Sort of like fuck. It just sort of slaps you in the face.



dinosaurdammit said:


> .gif



*NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE*


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

double post


----------



## Dokid (Sep 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I've always disliked the word "cunt" for srs, but I use it a lot anyway. That's how I express hatred dontchaknow.
> 
> The word I hate most is
> 
> ...



Pus also smells worse than it sounds.

Anyways in order to keep things on topic. It's just for some reason people take the C word way too seriously. I mean.. It's just a word that in all means doesn't mean anything really. I mean..It's like calling someone a douche. Your just saying they're an item.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Pus also smells worse than it sounds.
> 
> Anyways in order to keep things on topic. It's just for some reason people take the C word way too seriously. I mean.. It's just a word that in all means doesn't mean anything really. I mean..It's like calling someone a douche. Your just saying they're an item.



Then why are you saying "the C word" if it's not a big deal?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I've always disliked the word "cunt" for srs, but I use it a lot anyway. That's how I express hatred dontchaknow.
> 
> The word I hate most is
> 
> ...



Pus looks like spooge.
Remember that when you jack off.
All of you, go somewhere and ooze puss from your peckers in sexual gratification!
-closed-


----------

